

Main developer of maxima (computer algebra system) looking for employment - barbudorojo

Robert has been leading the maxima project for many years. Maxima is a very useful program for Calculus specially for symbolic computations and is widely used in Spain Universities for Calculus 101. I think maxima and wxmaxima are such  great tools that some money should be provided for such projects (perhaps from the Universities).<p>Anyone just trying to put my two cents.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;article.gmane.org&#x2F;gmane.comp.mathematics.maxima.general&#x2F;47973
======
daly
I'm the main developer on Axiom, another computer algebra system. I'm also
looking for employment. I wish Robert all the luck he deserves. -- Tim Daly

~~~
barbudorojo
I wish you the best too.

